#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Gezocht: Lang,vol,serieus gescheiden Marokkaanse vrouw

## Mar7aba

De titel zegt al veel maar kan het hier in het kort verduidelijken wie ik ben en wat ik zoek. Ik ga hier geen Lappen tekst met beloftes plaatsen die ik niet kan waarmaken of voorlieg.

Wie ben ik: ik ben een arabisch sprekende Marokkaan en kom uit de randstad. Ik zelf ben 30jaar werkfulltime zelfstandig, ben zelf al ook eerder getrouwd geweest dus gescheiden, woon ook op mezelf ben vrij lang dus vandaar dat de vrouwtje die ik zoek minimaal 172cm is.*

Je bent zelf ook gescheiden met Kids of geen kids geen probleem zolang t niet meer dan 2 zijn. Tussen de 23 en 32.. Dit zijn slechts voorkeuren dus niemand is perfect I know ik ook niet maar geef mijn voorkeur enkel uit.

Ik zou zeggen als dit je aanspreekt en je past hierin bericht maar en ik zal reageren inshaAllah. Ik heb een serieus oprechte intentie dus dat klakkeloos contact of ondertussen nog met anderen contacteren kun je mij passeren.

Shokran.

P.s geen vrouw uit Limburg te ver afstand doet hem ook de nek. Ghayr inshaAllah

----------


## Mar7aba

Upp....

----------


## Mar7aba

Upp...

----------


## Mar7aba

Uppppp

----------


## Mar7aba

Upppppppp

----------


## Mar7aba

Upppppp

----------


## Mar7aba

Upppp

----------


## Mar7aba

Uppppp

----------


## Mar7aba

Uppppp

----------


## Mar7aba

Uppppp

----------


## Mar7aba

Uppppp

----------


## Mar7aba

Upppp

----------


## Mar7aba

Upppp

----------


## Mar7aba

Upppp

----------


## Mar7aba

Upppp

----------


## Mar7aba

Uppppp

----------


## Mar7aba

Upppp

----------


## Mar7aba

Upppppp

----------


## Mar7aba

Upppp

----------


## Mar7aba

Bestaat ze?

----------


## Mar7aba

Up.........

----------


## Mar7aba

Upppp

----------


## Ontmaskerqueen

Een echte vrouw is niet zolang! Jij bent opzoek naar een manwijf

----------

